

People can pay to spam your Facebook inbox now. - BruceIV
http://www.facebook.com/help/398578543552207

======
BruceIV
Given that many of the people I know use Facebook messaging for the sorts of
personal messages they used to use email for, this new policy is very much
like Google allowing mail senders to pay them to bypass their spam filters; I
know Facebook's got to make money, but I'm not terribly impressed - it used to
be that only people I was friends with could get into my inbox.

------
rikacomet
I'm not sure its as easy as the post makes it sound, the person not having a
facebook account would still need to provide identification, otherwise, if its
a facebook user, he can be reported for spam/blocked/banned or something.

or thats what I hope

~~~
BruceIV
I suspect it'll mostly be crappy Farmville clones and big corporate pages
trying to do "social marketing", but we can hope...

